# is there a spray/wipe product that actually adds protection?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi all,

is there any sealant system that could be topped up weekly after a wash with a spray and wipe product that would actually add to the protection?

i m not talking the likes of last touch but an actual spray wipe sealant/wax?

is there anything within duragloss/zaino? or perhaps something that would go over colli?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

you mean a quick detailer - i use CG pro detailer+carnuba


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

There are quite a few from a number of different suppliers - eg. Duragloss, JEFFS, Meguiar's.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm using Megs UQD alot now and its great. Not waxed my car for about 1.5 months and it still beads very very well.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> you mean a quick detailer - i use CG pro detailer+carnuba


Me too. Highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Believe SP's QD does, I use Clearkotes QD and it seems to leave a little something behind, helps the water bead.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Me too. Highly recommend it :thumb:


smells bubblegummy too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Zaino Z8 is a spray and wipe product that boosts protection.

Duragloss Aquawax is another example.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes Zaino Z8 is the king!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> smells bubblegummy too


Yup :argie:

I keep a bottle in the car and a plush MF at all times. Bird Poo or other stuff, just wipe it off and with the added Carnauba, does'nt scratch etc

Z8 is the best, I must admit, I love it to bits but use it for special occasions. At £17 a bottle it's a little expensive to be using all the time!


----------



## pirex (Apr 18, 2007)

Chemical blitz for sure!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Mixman said:


> Z8 is the best, I must admit, I love it to bits but use it for special occasions. At £17 a bottle it's a little expensive to be using all the time!


its not expensive per application though, i've got a bottle of Z8 that i've had for over 12months and used pretty much 3 - 4 times a week and i still have a third of it left


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Two more products for your consideration;

*Tropi-care TC-2 Spray Wax*
A spray on, wipe off carnauba polymer wax

*Tropi-care TC-3xP Sealant*
A wipe on, wipe off hydrophobic sealant

Click the Tropi-care link below for more info :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Two more products for your consideration;
> 
> *Tropi-care TC-2 Spray Wax*
> A spray on, wipe off carnauba polymer wax
> ...


Not forgetting the Britemax spary Matt  :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Smartwax Detail with Carnauba is another great product. Designed to extend the life of the sealant or wax with regular use.

IMHO does a great job as well.:thumb:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Valet Pro's Citrus Bling is another option :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OCW - Optimum Car wax
DG Aqua Wax
Zaino Z8

of course you have Werkstat Acrylic jet Trigger which trumps them all and will last months and months, and its a simple spray, wipe and done product 

Or you could go with something like Opti Seal, Ultima PGP pr Zaino CS that just wipe over very thinly and you dont even need to buff them off


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Does meguiars LT leave any protection? Used 1:1 or neat?


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

davemarkey said:


> Does meguiars LT leave any protection? Used 1:1 or neat?


Don't think so but Meguiar's do offer an aquawax product as well as their Techwax top up spray.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

davemarkey said:


> Does meguiars LT leave any protection? Used 1:1 or neat?


not beyond a few drips of water or a couple of days as far as I can tell...


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

wow loads of choice then!! would like to try zaino but spending 250 already on g220 and other bits so best try and control myself!! lolthe werkstatt system looks interesting whats the durability of it if you use the complete set prime/jett/glos


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> wow loads of choice then!! would like to try zaino but spending 250 already on g220 and other bits so best try and control myself!! lolthe werkstatt system looks interesting whats the durability of it if you use the complete set prime/jett/glos


Werkstat stuff is awesome - many many months if you use Prime and AJT  It is certainly one of the longest lasting sealants and again, extremely easy to use.

Clark at Polished Bliss has it on his new Scooby so worth a call for advice, and they stock it as well 

I had it on a car last winter and it did superbly...amazing on paints with flake as well :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Autosmart Reglaze has carnauba in it so i will guess it adds some protection

excellent stuff though i love it for using as a QD or to aid in drying


----------



## gcc (Mar 14, 2006)

hi all,
i think you should also be looking at the g/techniq range.
try their p1 polish followed by c3 carnauba.its sooo easy to use but the results are fantastic.they are both kind to plastic trim too.
imho,the polish is the best you can use by hand,way better than autoglym srp.
prices are very keen too.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I use CG blitz and Z-8


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Believe SP's QD does, I use Clearkotes QD and it seems to leave a little something behind, helps the water bead.


Second this ^^ Both of these, but especially Serious Performance's Show Detailer as it's something of a spray sealant and QD in one product.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Megs UQD is brilliant. Really adds a bit more bling and watching the water run off is entertaining when you come to wash it next time. Car stays cleaner for longer as well.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Werkstatt AJT is a magnificent spray on sealant. Durability with the whole system is very impressive

As for QD with protection, nothing compares with Aussie Gold Showroom Glaze or the new Showroom Sealer and also Driven to perfection Quick spray concentrate

Six months with Showroom glaze, up to nine with Showroom sealer

Can apply via rotary or orbital for amazing gloss enhancing qualities
Will boost any sealant including Glare

Turns the paint to a pool of water


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Meguiars Ultimate QD or the pro version #135 which is very good and better value than the reatil one. Leaves a very slick finish. You can spray this on whilst drying also.

Clearkote Quickshine is another which adds a similar finish to the Megs.

Zaino Z8 and Z6 between washes are the best definately, but do come at a price.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Just taken delivery of CG Pro Detaile + Canauba. £8 a bottle with bigger sizes available got to be one of the best pound for pound detailers available.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Just taken delivery of CG Pro Detaile + Canauba. ?8 a bottle with bigger sizes available got to be one of the best pound for pound detailers available.


where did you buy it from?
________
ipad guides


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Right now I am using Werkstat products on a regular basis and they do work very well. If you want a crazy shine, use Menz FMJ and follow up with Menz High Gloss Acrylic Shield. HGAS can be applied weekly after washing and it does contain the same protective ingredients as FMJ.:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Adnoh said:


> where did you buy it from?


Car Wash and Wax. One of the traders on here.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

megs nxt spray wax for a quikie :thumb:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

hows about valet pro citrus bling? if used neat it gives an awesome
shine, and lasts for a month!!!! also it is very very good on glass!!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I have posted this before expecting a storm of comment but didn't get any, so here goes again. I use Halfords own brand 'Advanced Car Shampoo', this gave a glossy appearance and substantial beading on my Mondeo for six years! I never used a LST once. Any one else use this stuff?


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

:tumbleweed: ^^^^
sorry couln't resist
Tom


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I have posted this before expecting a storm of comment but didn't get any, so here goes again. I use Halfords own brand 'Advanced Car Shampoo', this gave a glossy appearance and substantial beading on my Mondeo for six years! I never used a LST once. Any one else use this stuff?


but as has been shown over and over again, fresh unprotected clean paint beads very well - with NO protection to the paint 

No way the residue from a shampoo alone is going to provide any useful UV protection, protection against bird bombs or any other form of contamination


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Halfords own Advanced Shampoo is made by Turtlewax 

5L = £9


...6 years of protection from one wash?? :lol: j/k


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a new spray product out from malco that is called 'Nano Spray Aqua Wax' that i have been testing the last couple of days and i have to admit it really does knock spots off any other QD i have tried and makes the paintwork look and feel as if its been freshly waxed. Although its a spray it is of a creamy consistency so a lttle bit different in that respect but worked wonders on a black Audi R8 today and brought the paintwork up a lot better than a QD normally would.

http://www.malcopro.com/index.php?p...acturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=101


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

the look from it won't last very long. 
You obviously haven't tried enough QD's and spray sealants if malco becomes your favourite


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Surf City Garage Speed Demon Wax Detailer, its my new favorite wax detailer. Very easy to use, very smooth paint, smells very nice and adds a good protection on its class of QDs.

Available in germany with a new offer for cheap postage in europe.
http://www.autopflege24.net/ap24sho...ity-Garage-Speed-Demon-Wax-Detailer::243.html


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

The two I’ve used would be OCW – Optimum Car Wax and Jeffs (Prime once then Trigger regularly)

Both give excellent results and the Jeffs will last a really long time. With the Jeffs you wouldn’t need weekly in my experience or you could maybe go for their Gloss product. Ease of use would go to the OCW and you can also get this in bulk sizes – again you wouldn’t need to use this weekly.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

OCW is good gear a sealant and wax in one

http://www.optimumcarcare.com/optimumwax.html


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone tried Britemax Spray & Shine yet?

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_spray_shine_1.html


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Duragloss Aquawax - excellent, especially on VAG Silver paint
CG's Blitz - yet to use
Pro-Shine Spray & Shine - don't bother (lol)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nogrille said:


> Duragloss Aquawax - excellent, especially on VAG Silver paint
> CG's Blitz - yet to use
> *Pro-Shine Spray & Shine* - don't bother (lol)


It's not actually that bad - just _not_ used as they tell you. Admittedly though I only use mine on door shuts and paintwork in the engine bay.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I borrowed some from the Father in law and the spray head was aweful


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Sonus Acyrlic Spritz for the likes of maintaining a AG EGP or Klasse SG
Sonus Carnuba Spritz to maintain all carnubas
Menzerna also do an acrylic spray

These products were the "rage" back about a year lol I use Menzerna and Sonus regularly on our cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AG AquaWax is often overlooked, but is a very good product.

Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No takers on the Britemax Spay & Shine yet then?

Sonus Carnauba spritz is excellent as a 'special' QD - bit expensive for using as a general QD, but very nice. 
I'm thinking of trying some of that Britemax next when my Sonus is empty or Poorboys QD+, can't decide which.


----------



## SimonVW (Jul 16, 2008)

RussZS said:


> AG AquaWax is often overlooked, but is a very good product.
> 
> Has anyone else tried it?


Yes, I think its very good and convenient for me because it goes on plastic trim as well - which my car has alot, mk2 golf clicky


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have recvently been trying out Halfrauds range... 

I noticed the Turtle wax Ice QD, I am overly amazed at this product, not only does it add protection with layers, the gloss / slickness is superb on my red escort, but it smells like the new car smell.

Top product for £7.99 from the Hally's :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of it too


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

i read a lot of people spraying Z8 over supernatural and tried it for myself and i have to say its been rock solid protection accompanying the dodo juice and i have never attained a high gloss using any other combo either,so its def a stayer.

a close second for me is UQD.doesnt seem to protect and couple so well in that respect with the dodo juice for me,whereas the Z8 seems to really bond with it.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

This might be a little off topic but

I tried Zaino Z6 yesterday and it gave a slightly grabby/sticky finish
In comparison, Aussie gold and Driven blew it away in slickness and I know they will on the protection side.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> you mean a quick detailer - i use CG pro detailer+carnuba


I use CG Speed wipe....works really well.

Also works well on Patio windows...


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

totally a nooooob question but how exactly do you use a detailer and whats its use. i kinda have an idea..its like cleaning ur car without water right? but can you use it directly on the surface? i mean there will be grit and stuff on my car so if i use a detailer straight away it will get scratched so will i need to wash my car before using it? 
just want to check if i really need it.
thanks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> totally a nooooob question but how exactly do you use a detailer and whats its use. i kinda have an idea..its like cleaning ur car without water right? but can you use it directly on the surface? i mean there will be grit and stuff on my car so if i use a detailer straight away it will get scratched so will i need to wash my car before using it?
> just want to check if i really need it.
> thanks


You can only really use a quick detail spray on a very lightly dusty car - and I mean 'lightly' any more than just a fine scattering of dust or road film and you're risking scratches and swirls. They are great for use after washing to restore the gloss level and to re-energise the wax/sealant on the paintwork. Some also work as drying aids - sprayed onto a wet car before drying and they help to chase the water off the panel, lubricate the drying towel and again, restore some of the shine.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

The new generations of QD's which I call QDSS (quick detail spray sealants) are non water, plant and polymer based sprays which once diluted, can be applied via rotary or orbital with a variety of foam pad strengths to intensify paint colour, richness, depth and wetness

The colour enhancement I get from putting the two products I use via rotary and blue pad before I correct the paint at all is astounding

Driven QS makes a superb buff pad lubricant and clay lube for clay magic as it can sit on the paint for 30 mins and still be wet
It gives you time to work it in, rather than just spray, wipe and it's gone


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> The colour enhancement I get from putting the two products I use via rotary and blue pad before I correct the paint at all is astounding


Are you using them before correction?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Before and after

Use Aussie gold to seal the paint via spray and wipe at the end sometimes or I'll use toughseal, glare advanced, driven to perfection or other


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

The below products are "spray on and walk-away" sealants that add protection (no need to buff) : -
Zaino Z-CS
Ultima PGP
Optimum Opti-Seal

The following are spray on sealants which you would wipe. They also add protection: -
Zaino Z8
Meguiars UQD

I'm sure there are loads of others.


----------



## chris2470 (Jun 4, 2008)

I would like to try the Aussie Gold Showroom glaze and see how it compares to my current QD of choice FK425.
Does anybody in the UK stock this or the Driven products?

Regards Chris


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

ive tried Megs new 135 on a few of the bikes I take care of and was pretty happy. Great for in between waxing.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My Fav's are

CG QD + Carnuba
AG Aqua Wax

One that i have which leaves a great finish but it rather hard to work with is PB QW+


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Has there ever been a QD durability test done on here?

I think that some of these are surprisingly durable - even those that don't make claims to be. Would be an interesting test


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I dillute my Z8 60/40 with spring water. Doesn't affect the product at all. If you want a true sealant then Ultima, Optiseal or CS are really your only choices.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

chris2470 said:


> I would like to try the Aussie Gold Showroom glaze and see how it compares to my current QD of choice FK425.
> Does anybody in the UK stock this or the Driven products?
> 
> Regards Chris


Howdy Chris

It's never been shipped outside of Australia as yet, though I am sending a sample to a member here shortly

Smart car care in Ireland stocks Driven


----------



## whitecupra (Jul 19, 2008)

I find Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray Sealant beads the water better than the Ivory Wax. Unreal IMO.


----------

